# الى كل من لديه معلومه او يمكنه المساعده الى ارشاد مهندس طيران مصرى برجاء الدخول



## a7med4u (25 مارس 2006)

[GLOW="66FFFF"]اطلب مساعده كل من له علاقه بهندسه الطيران [/GLOW]
انا مهندس طيران قسم هيكل و محرك خريج أكاديميه طيران امبابه نظام خمس سنوات دفعه 2003
و حاصل على basic :15:
و قد انهيت الخدمه العسكريه :5: 
و لكنى لم احصل على وظيفه حتى الان :68: 
ارجو كل من يستطيع المساعده ان يرسل مساعدته حتى تكون *عونا لى و لكل مهندس طيران *لم يحالفه الحظ بعد حتى و ان كان هذا العمل تحت الاختبار أو على سبيل التدريب :3: 
أو فى مجال هندسى مشابه سيارات أو غاز أو بترول أو انتاج أو طاقه:82:
و لتكن الفائده عامه جزاكم الله كل الخير:18:


----------



## almutaz (25 مارس 2006)

,Salam
On which types did you have your school training and for how long ?and what did it include
?Are you aquitanned with Civil Aviation Regulations in general


----------



## a7med4u (26 مارس 2006)

* B.SC in Aeronautical Engineering


Institute Of Aviation Engineering & Technology 
Graduation Year: 2003

* Basic aircraft maintenance engineering 

Course for B.SC. Engineers
(Airframe & Engine Overhaul)

Grade: Excellent 

The Civil Aviation Regulations is the main course in our study


Egypt Air.
FEB 2005 - JUNE 2005

* ON JOB TRAINING (O.J.T)


PAS 
(1998 & 1999)

• Summer Training
• On Helicopter


----------



## aerospace engineer (26 مارس 2006)

انا اواجه نفس المشكلة بالرغم من اني المهندسة الوحيدة التي تعمل في سلاح الطيران. ساظل اعمل معهم بالرغم من تحفظاتهم الى السنة المقبلة و من ثم اقدم على ماجستير هندسة الطيران aersospace. بعدها ساحاول على ايجاد عمل خارج الكويت و في مجال الطيران. انا لدي بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية ايضا و لكن اؤمن بانك لو اخترت الطيران يجب ان تعمل فيه و ان لم تجد فانت سيد العارفين: لديك العلم الكافي لان تطير و تجد المكان الذي يناسبك لول لا اعتقد ان ابواب العمل الهندسي الاخرى مفتوحة لمهندس الطيران لانه متخصص في مجال معين فقط, لذلك وظيفتك ان لم تعمل فيه ان تجلس و تستمع الى كثرة ال Wow التي سيسمعك اياها تخصص الاداب او ادارة الاعمال او ما شابه. حظا موفق على اي حال


----------



## a7med4u (27 مارس 2006)

مشكوره كتير أختى (كما فهمت فانتى مهندسه طيران كويتيه ) على تواصلك معى و احساسك بى وهو على الأقل شعور رائع خصوصا ان كان من احد يستطيع ان يقدر الظروف التى تمر بها لدرايته كيف هى حقيقه الامور 
ولكن نصيحتى لكى الا تتركى ما انت فيه حتى و ان كان سيئ حتى تجدى الأفضل وفقك الله و اعانك
مع تمنياتى لكى بدوام الصحه و التقدم العلمى


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## almutaz (1 أبريل 2006)

dear Ahmed
i still cannot understand on which aircraft types did you have your school training and for how long if you can also tell me did your training include line maintenance , scheduled maintenance or any other activities
also tell me if you are in general knowledge with civil aircraft release procedures (i mean both maintenance release procedures and civil aviation _(documentary) procedures_


----------



## aerospace engineer (5 أبريل 2006)

a7med4u قال:


> مشكوره كتير أختى (كما فهمت فانتى مهندسه طيران كويتيه ) على تواصلك معى و احساسك بى وهو على الأقل شعور رائع خصوصا ان كان من احد يستطيع ان يقدر الظروف التى تمر بها لدرايته كيف هى حقيقه الامور
> ولكن نصيحتى لكى الا تتركى ما انت فيه حتى و ان كان سيئ حتى تجدى الأفضل وفقك الله و اعانك
> مع تمنياتى لكى بدوام الصحه و التقدم العلمى



شكرا لك على النصيحة. الوضع ليس سيء للغاية, التعامل مع عقليات مختلفة موجود في كل الاماكن حتى في الغرب. يوجد افراد هنا متحمسين جدا لكسر الروتين و ادخال المرأة في هذا المجال خصوصا و اننا في بادىء اقحام في العمل السياسي, و هناك ايضا افراد يريدون ان يقصرون المراة في المجال الاداري لان الاعمال الميدانية غير مؤهلة لاستقبال النساء, و ايضا افراد لا يريدون المرأة في مجال الطيران من الاصل. مع احترامي لاراء الجميع, الولايات المتحدة كما جاءت قي تقارير اجرتها البنتاغون تعاني من نقص مهندسين في مجال الطيران لعزوف المهندسات لمجالات اخرى مثل الطب و التدريس, هذا العزوف هو السبب في اضعاف برامج تطوير الاسلحة الاستيراتيجية هناك مثلا و الذي تعتمد عليه الولايات المتحدة للحفاظ على امنها القومي.. فقط حتى ابين ان عدم استغلال علم المرأة قد يؤدي الى مشاكل اكبر من احتكارها في مجالات تقليدية. لسوء الحظ انه بينما هناك فئات لا ترى اي فائدة من تعليم المرأة ان هناك ايضا دول مثل الهند و الصين لا تختلف عنا و لكن يتوقع لها البنتاغون ان تنافس قوى الولايات المتحدة قريبا لانهم يخرجون عدد كبير من المهندسين كل سنة و لا يتحيزون ضد فئة معين حتى لا يتسببون في ثغرات تضعف من خططهم التطويرية.


----------



## a7med4u (7 أبريل 2006)

ما شاء الله كلام و ثقافه واسعه ان دلت على شىء تدل على عقليه متفتحه جدا
ليس النوع سواء ذكر او أنثى هو المهم لكن العلم حيث ان العلم لم يهبه الله الى نوع دون الاخر 
و لكن هناك ايضا بعض المجالات القاسيه بالنسبه للجنس اللطيف لا تدخلها و الامثله كثيره (عمال المناجم و التعدين و بعض الوظائف الاخرى) امريكا ليست مجال يقتدى به كما اشرت فى ردك
حيث ان امريكا من اسوء الدول التى تطبق المساواه برغم انها تدعى غير ذلك المواطن الامريكى يميز بين (الرجل و الانثى ) و (الابيض و الاسود) و (المسلم و غيره ) وليس اساس التقييم دائما الدرجه العلميه او مهارات الفرد
اما الدول الشرقيه التى اشرتى اليها فانها دول صاحبه حضاره قديمه لذلك هى تعلم ان العلم ليس حكرا غلى الرجال او النساء و لكنه هبه من الله الى عباده 
و فى النهايه اتمنى ان يوفقك الله الى ما تتمنيه و شكرا لك على تواصلك


----------



## كالاسد (8 أبريل 2006)

Hello Areospace Engineer 
عفوا دريت انج من ديرتي و دارسه هندسة الطيران 
ممكن تفيديني بالجامعه الي درستي فيها و وظيفتج الحاليه؟


----------



## mr_aviator (12 أبريل 2006)

ممكن أسأل سؤال صغير وأرجو الإجابه
ليه ما بقتش معيد و إنت جايب إمتياااز زي ما بتقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mr_aviator (12 أبريل 2006)

ممكن أسأل سؤال صغير وأرجو الإجابه
ليه ما بقتش معيد و إنت جايب إمتياااز زي ما بتقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mr_aviator (12 أبريل 2006)

ممكن أسأل سؤال صغير وأرجو الإجابه
ليه ما بقتش معيد و إنت جايب إمتياااز زي ما بتقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## a7med4u (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم
اولا انا لم اقل انى جيبت امتياز
بالمناسبه انا خريج معهد هندسه و تكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابه


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 أبريل 2006)

Course for B.SC. Engineers
(Airframe & Engine Overhaul)

Grade: Excellent 


كان المقصود بيها امتياز في المشروع و ليس التقدير العام للدراسه ...لانها اتفهمت غلط اكيد 

اخي/a7med4u ..انا في سنه تالته في نفس المعهد في امبابه  ..ادعيلي باه اخلص علي خير .

و يا ريت ترد علي البشمهندس/almutaz ..لاني حاسس انه ممكن يفيدك ..والله المستعان 

ربنا يوفقك ...و يوفقنا معاك


----------



## ع الغزالي (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم مهندس من ليبيا تخرجت سنة1995 ولم اتحصل علي عمل في مجال الطيران حتى الان ولاكني اعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر والحمدلله :82: :82: :82: :82: :82:


----------



## ع الغزالي (1 مايو 2006)

*كلنا في الهوا سوا*

السلام عليكم مهندس من ليبيا تخرجت سنة1995 ولم اتحصل علي عمل في مجال الطيران حتى الان ولاكني اعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر والحمدلله :82: :82: :82: :82: :82:


----------



## eldaly (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز لا تجلس وتنتظر ولاكن عليك ان تتحرك فى التجاه الصحيح وهو البحث والطلب من الشركة العامله مثل شركة amcوصاحبه المهندس سيد صابر وشركة ممفيس وصاحبه المهندس حمدى عيس وشركة لوتس للطيران وصاحبه الكبتن على الدشت على ما اذكر هذه هى الشركات العامله بالفعل كما ان هناك بعض الشركات الجديده مثل شركة koralblue وشركة sunairوهذه الشركات ستكون فرص العمل به افضل لان من شروط حصولهم على القرار الوزارى ان يقدمو كشف باسماء المهندسين لديهم وبالتلى هم ليسو قاديرن على دفع مرتبات لمهندسين عاملين او معروفين حيث انهم لم يبدؤ العمل بعد ولذلك ستكون بالنسبه لهم صيد ثمين حيث سيكون مرتبك ضعيف فى البديه وهذه هى فرصتك فلا تضيعه ثم ان هناك اعلانات دائما من مصر للطيران وشركات خارج القطر المصرى مثل شركة جرمكو واذا اردة معرفة المزيد عن هذه الشركات وعنوينه فيمكنك العوده الى جريدة اهرام الجمعة او امثال المهندس منصور (مهندس الميكانيك بالمعهد) فهو رجلا خدوم واعتقد انك تعرفه جيدا واتمنى لك التوفيق
اما بالنسبه اليك اختى السائله عن عمل المراه فى هذا المجال فلا استطيع الا ان اقول لكى اننى كنت اعرف مهندسة طيران ناجحه جدا ومشهوره عملت بشركة كثيره فى الادارة الفنيه والتسويق وكانت ناجحه جدا فى عمله كما ذكرت وهى الن فى امريكا منذ عام تقريبا وليس علينا الا السعى والاخلاص والاجتهاد والله الموفق ولا يضيع اجر من احسن عمله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمود الفاتح (16 مايو 2006)

حد هنا من هندسة القاهرة


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (23 مايو 2006)

يارب يوفقكم انتم معا -و لو عرفتم اى حاجه فرحونا ياريت-وللعلم انا لسه اعدادى هندسه طيران-


----------



## مهندس طيار (23 مايو 2006)

*بكره تروق وتحلي*

حقا انا سعيد جدا جدا بالردود الجميله التي تشعرنا جميعا بمدي ترابط ابناء المجال في جميع الدول العربيه بعضها البعض 

ولذلك سوف ابذل قصاري جهدي لكي اساعد الجميع بما من الله علي من معلومات 

عسي تنفعني وتنفع احدكم 

اولا عزيزي a7med4u لا تقنت من رحمة الله فيه ناس كتير من دفعتك اتعينوا 
وان شاء الله اصبر تحظي بما كتبه الله لك 
لن اطيل عليك لاكني خريج 2005 
بنفس بياناتك 
ولقد القيت بالسيرة الذاتيه الخاصه بي في اكثر من 20 شركة طيران 
اول خطوة ذهبت الي وزارة الطيران المدني واحضرت جميع عناوين شركات الطيران الوطنيه بمصر 
وللاسف كان منها العديد خطء 
لاكن صححت منها العديد 
كما قال الاخ الكريم وفقه الله حقا هناك العديد من شركات الطيران التي سوف تفتح ابوابها في مصر 
اضافة الي ان كل شركات الطيران الحاليه التي اعطيتهم السيرة الذاتيه الخاصه بي 
قد اكدوا لي انهم سوف تصلهم طائرات اضافيه علي اخر العام الحالي مما سوف يجعلهم في حاجه الي مهندسين 
هناك كما قال عزيزي orascom -koral blue - sun air - fast link - 
وللعلم الثلاثه الاولي من اليسار تابعين لاداره واحده ( سويرس ) لاكنهم ثلاث شركات 
وهناك العديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد من الشركات الاخري التي بالفعل منتظره امضاء الوزير 
( شوفت بعيني ما حدش قالي )  
سوف ارفق في المرفقات أسماء وعناوين شركات الطيران بمصر لاكن اعزرني فاهنالك اخطاء في بعضها لاكن هذا والله الي قدرت اوصله 
وأرجوا ان نتواصل دائما كي نستطيع ان نجد افضل السبل للخروج من هذه الآزمه 
بالنسبة لسؤالك هل نعمل في مجال الطيران ام ماذا 
اقول لك انك يجب ان تبحث لك عن عمل في مجال هندسي حتي يتوافر لك العمل في اي شركة طيران 
لاكن رتب امورك ان تكون شئ مؤقت حتي تحصل علي مكان في شركة طيران ووفقك الله ووفقنا جميعا 
صديقك من هندسة طيران امبابه محمد


----------



## مهندس طيار (23 مايو 2006)

عفوا اني قد نسيت ارفق الملف بالمرفقات 
ولقد رفعته هذه المره


----------



## Ahmed shawki (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed shawki (27 يوليو 2006)

بجد انا فرحان انى لقيت الناس الى معاياي فى الكليه اخيرا هتخرج ان شاؤ الله ان شاء الله خلال ايام ..اقصد ان النتيجه هتطلع يعنى وانجه دى اخر سسنه ولكن لسه البيزيك لحد شهر 10 واخلص بقى وللعلم انا من الأنل قلق مثلكم جميعا ومش عارف هشتغل فى شركات الطيران وله لا وكنت محتاج نصايحكم وطريقه اكتب بيها ال C.V بتاعى تكون كويسه واكتب فيها ايه 
فى انتظار ردودكم
اخوكم احمد شوقى


----------



## Ahmed shawki (27 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبه لأخى مهندس طيار انا فرحان جدا لأنك شجعتنا كلنا وبجد يريت لو تعلمنى ازاى اكتب السى فى بتاعى ويريت لو اقر اتواصل معاك على الماسنجر
انا اميلى ahmed-shawki * h o t m a il.c o m
فى انتظار ردك


----------



## الباحث المصري (7 أغسطس 2006)

لو سمحت اخويا a7med4u انا مخلص ثانوية عامة وكنت عايز ادخل الأكادمية نفسها الي كنت فيها ايه رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صبري النجار (7 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الحبيب كالاسد 
هل لي أن أستأذنك في تنحية اللهجة الكويتية في جملة سيادتك( _[GRADE="00008B FF0000 008000 4B0082"]عفوا دريت انج من ديرتي و دارسه هندسة الطيران[/GRADE]_) لنتفق جميعاً على الرقي بلغتنا الفصحى؟

أخي mr_aviator 
نفس الطلب من سيادتك، هل تقبل أن تقرأ عبارة بلهجة عامية قاهرية كهذه (_[GRADE="00008B FF0000 008000 4B0082"]ليه ما بقتش معيد و إنت جايب إمتياااز زي ما بتقول[/GRADE]_) في منتدى أقل مؤهل لأعضائه البكالوريوس، أو الإجازة العالية كما كان يسمى


----------



## a7med4u (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكر كل الاخوه الأفاضل الذين قامو بالرد على الموضوع
و أشكر كذلك تكاتف الاخوه جميعا بارك الله فيكم
اريد هنا ان اشير ان الاصل فى الموضوع هو المشاركه بين الاخوه فى هذا المنتدى
والتطور بمستوى الاخوه عن طريق فتح طرق المعارف و تبادل الخبرات
و ليس مناقشه قضيه الرزق فهو امر مفروغ منه


----------



## a7med4u (18 ديسمبر 2006)

نسيت أن أعتذر عن تأخرى الطويل فى الرد عليكم
فقد شغلتنى بعض الأمور الفتره الماضيه
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## a7med4u (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا هو موقع وزاره الطيران المصريه 
وبه شركات الطيران العامله فى مصر و المرخصه
http://www.civilaviation.gov.eg/8pcomp.htm


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بــارك اللــه فيـــــك و جزاك الله كــــــل خيـــــر


----------



## خالدالملاح (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

